# I use Pc Guard Microchip for TOTAL computer security



## PcGuard ChiPUser (Mar 19, 2007)

Pc Guard Microchip--I am very excited to be starting this new thread. Ive been talking to my friends around me and co-workers about a new way to protect your computer from EVERYTHING at once and they advise me to tell others about this on forums such as like this because it wasnt known yet i guess.
SO here i am: I use *Pc Guard* for computer security. 

I received Pc Guard as a gift from my sister who lives in Panama from *Labellpcsolutions* And let me tell you guys its great I can really even study a virus on my computer and all i have to do is restart my PC and i am not infected nor is my computer damage. Its 100% protection and what its great its not like a Program its a hardware piece and i only paid once for it. I mean its like no strings attached . I tell my friends its like buying a new mouse for your computer. 

well here is the website if anyone is interested: *Pc Guard Microchip*

Does anyone here use Pc Guard? ??


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

And what exactly is your affiliation with this product?


----------



## PcGuard ChiPUser (Mar 19, 2007)

i am a Pc Guard user for 2 yrs now and i am helping a close friend from this company get some sales really.

you can email him for more info at : [email protected]


----------



## PcGuard ChiPUser (Mar 19, 2007)

*~~Also Im trying to see if anyone here has tried out Pc Guard~~ *
Also, just want to spread the word about pc guard. I mean it is a great product.
wouldnt you think so?​


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please refer to the forum rules, in particular the items below. This is considered advertising and is not permitted. You are posting only to promote this product. You may make one post as stated in the "Reviews" forum and the rest will be deleted.

*Spamming/Advertising* - You cannot post advertisements of any sort in any forum. This includes products, services, or web sites from which you'd directly or indirectly benefit in any way.

*Unaffiliated Announcements *- If you see a great deal somewhere, you're welcome to share it with everyone by posting it in the "General Opinions and Reviews" forum if and only if you are completely unaffiliated with that deal.


----------



## PcGuard ChiPUser (Mar 19, 2007)

GREAT! thx. so where is it that i goto tell people about this product. and yes i am unaffliated.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I've moved this thread where it should be so really there is nothing else you need do.


----------



## PcGuard ChiPUser (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you very much for all your help


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Thanks Luis! It seems you have hit every technical forum on the internet. Sounds sort of SPAMMY to me.


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

Um........PcGuard ChiPUser,

I would NOT post your e-mail address here ! Have you ever heard of "spy bots" ??

I also have check out the web site for this product. At $249.00 , I don't know !!

Here's the links:
http://www.sharewareplaza.com/PC-Guard-for-Win32-download_22347.html

And the same software for $129.00

http://www.topshareware.com/PC-Guard-for-Win32-download-2638.htm

Funny thing is, I can't find any "reviews" on this product, makes you wonder. If anybody here at TGF has seen any reviews on this product, please post it.


----------

